# it's a new dawn, it's a new day.... though I'm not always 'feeling good'



## bubblehead (Jan 29, 2009)

hello there, 


I just thought I'd drop in and say that the end of my assisted fertility journey has come. It was a tough journey, over 2 years, with many things learnt along the way. I've met some wonderful people through the forum.  I am feeling sad that I don't think I'll hold my baby in my arms, smell it's pink, fresh skin or have someone shout 'mummy!' at me.  What I do have is a future where I can maybe help other people, some who have gone through many years of trying. It's really been tough some days, some where I have felt so alone and lost.  


What to do next..  I have ideas and dreams for a better future.  I have the support of good friends (and good online friends too).  Can I make it through?  Any ideas for how you focused on moving on or making a different dream are appreciated.  Love from me x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi bubblehead - welcome to the thread however im sorry to see you here   

Its good that you have some ideas and dreams - if you can plough your energy into those and turn them into reality then all the better as its better to focus on something positive    I dont know how ive got as far as I have really - think ive just bimbled along - ive got some good friends and a fantastic family and now instead of saving my money for tx and staying in - I now have a good social life and things are ok.  Dont get me wrong when I get on a downer I do it in style   but whereas I was on a permanent downer I now try and look at all the blessings I have in my life.  This year 5 people I know who are about the same age as me have died - 4 of them werent ill - they just went suddenly and I think thats made me appreciate all the things that are good in my life.

Its not an easy road hun but we are all here to help each other - so dont be a stranger   

Love

Debs xxx


----------

